# How to position lily pipes + diffuser



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

I'm confused about positioning the lily pipes and diffuser. I thought I had to put the diffuser close to the outflow. I know the output and input has to be on the same side; but also different stories about next to each other or some space between them. Then I saw this picture which tells me something different. Any experts here for optimal water flow?


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

ive never seen a diffuser that high before... neato


----------



## ed.junior (Feb 2, 2017)

Just try it out. You know the basics, focus on CO2 dissolution, aim for the pH drop and it should be fine.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## IntotheWRX (May 13, 2016)

Nigel95 said:


> I'm confused about positioning the lily pipes and diffuser. I thought I had to put the diffuser close to the outflow. I know the output and input has to be on the same side; but also different stories about next to each other or some space between them. Then I saw this picture which tells me something different. Any experts here for optimal water flow?


Ideally, the diffuser is an atomizer linked up to your filter out flow so it shoots CO2+clean water back into the tank at the same time. 

Realistically, it doesn't matter. As long as you have something putting out CO2 in your water, your tank will have CO2. I have my diffuser about 1/2 way up my tank on the opposite end of my outflow pipe. 

I also have a $25 cheap co2 kit on my 10 gallon. The filter is a cheap HOB waterfall style and the cheap co2 kit is on the opposite end. I do not see the co2 bubbles being blown around and it kinda forms a puddle of co2 bubbles right above the diffuser. It's not ideal, but it looks better hiding the equipment away. Regardless of the BAD PLACEMENT, the tank's plants started to glow bright green color when I introduced the co2 kit telling me it still works.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

If it's an in tank diffuser then go with the pic, at least that's how the guys from ADA set it up and they seem to be able to manage a planted tank well. That's how I usually set mine up when using a pollen glass and it will distribute the CO2 throughout the tank well.

As far as the diffuser seeming rather high up on the glass, ADA recommends placing it about half way up for aesthetic reasons. They say that any difference in the amount of CO2 diffused into the tank by placing it lower is negligible.


----------

